# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN, ASMED Clinic - 2800 grafts FUE

## Koray Erdogan, MD

.
*ASMED Hair Treatments - Dr Koray Erdogan*



2800 grafts FUE extracted by *titanium manual punch*, diameter 0.7 - 0.9 mm.


Incisions executed by: _custom made blades, lateral slit_





*BEFORE THE OPERATION*
























*OPERATION*




















*10 DAYS*


















*5 MONTHS*





















*6 MONTHS*

----------


## Koray Erdogan, MD

.
*- PATIENT'S AGE:* 32

*- NW:* III

*- TOTAL DONOR CAPACITY:* 8000 grafts

*- 2800 GRAFTS FUE*:   
 * 330 single grafts
                                            * 957 double grafts
                                            * 1525 multiple grafts

*- GRAFTS DISTRIBUTION:* 1400 grafts were used to create the frontal part; other 1400 grafts to fill the mid-scalp part

*- FINASTERIDE:* The patient started the treatment just after having undergone the surgery


.

----------


## Jazz1

Amazing results, I shall consult you in the near future if my hairloss gets worse  :Smile: .

----------


## Doublea

Incredible!Dr Erdogan,Ive been watching your posts for awhile and just had to say that you do high quality work and this gentlemen as well as others must be thrilled with the results.The 6 month pictures are outstanding!Keep up the good work Dr Erdogan and staff!!!

----------


## Koray Erdogan, MD

> Amazing results, I shall consult you in the near future if my hairloss gets worse .


 


> Incredible!Dr Erdogan,Ive been watching your posts for awhile and just had to say that you do high quality work and this gentlemen as well as others must be thrilled with the results.The 6 month pictures are outstanding!Keep up the good work Dr Erdogan and staff!!!


 
Thanks a lot for your appreciation about our work!

----------


## rhysmorgan

> Thanks a lot for your appreciation about our work!


 Pretty amazing result Dr Erdogan. 

Could I ask, do you find FUE results to be generally consistent or do they vary a lot?

----------

